# Frog or toad?



## waruikazi (Feb 28, 2009)

Found this guy in a remote community i was staying in, i'm normally pretty good at distinguishing between the two but i couldn't tell with this one.

So is it a frog or a toad? It was about the size of a 10 cent peice.


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Feb 28, 2009)

Froggy

Gets the same ones at home i think.

A lot of people mistake frogs and toads now. Toads have little stubby toes with claws on the end as they dig burrows and sorta gallop on the ground rather than hop. This fellah has long slender toes deffinatly a frog


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like a Frog


----------



## coz666 (Feb 28, 2009)

crucifix frog?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm starting to lean to more of the frog side too. But it definately had claws, there was no webbing.


----------



## Snakebuster (Feb 28, 2009)

Frog, that is I think!


----------



## butters (Feb 28, 2009)

Definitely a frog.

Cyclorana sp probably juvenile Long Footed....C. longipes.

Cheers Andrew


----------



## christo (Feb 28, 2009)

Frog, no doubt.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Feb 28, 2009)

Froggy


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 28, 2009)

most frogs dont have huge amounts of webbing. even spotted marsh frogs dont have much and they spend lots of time in the water


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 1, 2009)

marbled frog pretty common around top end of nt


----------



## JasonL (Mar 1, 2009)

here's a baby toad for future reference.


----------



## Retic (Mar 1, 2009)

We have no native toads and it most definitely isn't a Cane Toad.


----------



## Emmalicious (Mar 1, 2009)

hehe cute froggy!


----------

